# The Duck Pose



## SDShorty (Dec 21, 2007)

I"m sure other bunnies do this, hehe. I thought it was so funny when I first saw Dori in this pose. She looks just like a duck, LOL!You can't see arms or legs, just a big fluff ball So lets post pics of our bunnies in the Duck Pose


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Darn...wish I would've gotten this from another angle. :?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Whole Grain Loaf of Cleo :


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I love it when they do that! I'll spy one of mine doing it, and say "There she is, sitting on the nest again!".


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 21, 2007)

hehe, we call it the 'meatloaf' here. I'll have to get a pic and put it up...

Nadia


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 21, 2007)

i have tons of those!! ill post tomorrow!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

We call in the bunny loaf.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

SO CUTE! My family always called it the meatloaf, but my boyfriend calls it the muffin loaf, which I find adorable. They really do look like ducks though!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

We call that a 'powder puff'


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

We call that MEAT LOAF!

I'll get a Bo Loaf picture soon!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

Awww, big powder puff and little powder puff are so cute! Is that Warren? Looks too dark to be Bracken!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

I am so jealous of people with black otter bunners! I love their colors :hearts:

That is a cute puff picture


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are my bunnies in the rubber ducky pose!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a widdle rubber ducky!!!:inlove:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 29, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww, big powder puff and little powder puff are so cute! Is that Warren? Looks too dark to be Bracken!



If that is aimed at mine, they are called Sandy (the big mumma) and Hope (little kit).

~Bracon~ (Hannah) has Bracken and Warren. That's not me


----------



## SDShorty (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, that little rubber ducky fluffball is killing me with cuteness!:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops, sorry Flashy! Silly me, I guess I didn't even look at the username. I just saw it and assumed Bracken, Warren and baby Willow!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehehehe....the "bunn loaf"...ahahahaha!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 30, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oops, sorry Flashy! Silly me, I guess I didn't even look at the username. I just saw it and assumed Bracken, Warren and baby Willow!


No worries  I can promise you though, and Hannah for that matter, that they are not Bracken/Warren and Willow, lol.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 2, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center](Same picture as posted to Scone's blog)
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's my loaf pics! I caught Toby doing them finally. As soon as he sees me, he normally stands back up. Jerk. He's so hard to get a good picture of!


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww, I love it when they do the "Duck Pose"! It's sooooo cute! I need tocatch my bunnies doing it. :cameraI call it the "Bunny Loaf" too. lol


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Sep 28, 2008)

Ahhh I love that position! We call it "roosting" because it looks like they are keeping eggs warm. 

Here's Sullivan doing it:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 28, 2008)

Sippi does it all the time but we never have gotten a pic i don't think. I will have to try and get one!!

eta: Sullivan is goreous!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

There are soooo many names for that same position! Ducky, Rubber Ducky, Meatloaf and Roasting! Did I miss any?

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 28, 2008)

My boyfriend calls it the "bunny slipper". He jokes about shoving his foot *cough* yeah... He knows the bunloaf ranks higher on the cute scale than his lazy pose, so until Will can make himself into a bunny-esque loaf of cuteness, he has to deal with the bunny on the bed lol


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 20, 2008)

This is not bunny loaf......

It's more of a hand roll.......


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aww! Fist full'o'cuteness!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 20, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> There are soooo many names for that same position! Ducky, Rubber Ducky, Meatloaf and Roasting! Did I miss any?
> 
> Aly!


We call it a Powder Puff. This probably has the most names out of all rabbity things.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There are soooo many names for that same position! Ducky, Rubber Ducky, Meatloaf and Roasting! Did I miss any?
> ...


Bunloaf


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sherbert in the litterbox






Baby bunsJasper and Lillie






Lillie






~Hayley


----------



## BSAR (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally caught the some buns doing the duck pose!

Willow:











and Mississippi


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2009)

I think this is a disapproving duck!! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aww! Sippi-loaf! :biggrin2:

I have yet to see little Miss Emma do a loaf. She's too scared of us to relax in a loaf near us. She semi-flops, though. She just scoots her lets out from under her when we aren't looking. No loafs yet, though.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 13, 2009)

Crystal


----------

